
Top most activated phones in US during Christmas 2019 - ingve
https://twitter.com/asymco/status/1213876432587411456
======
mtmail
A pie chart where the total is about 30% of activatios is not a good
representation of a top 10 list. The non-apple devices might just be
fracmented into many more brand and model names.

